# Solape emisoras de radio a válvulas



## Yamasaki (May 26, 2019)

Hola. Tengo una radio de válvulas marca Saba freiburg 8 automatic. Aparentemente toda restaurada. Noto como algunas emisoras de radio están muy juntas, llegando a solaparse o escuchar aparentemente  bien una emisora y oir de fondo bajito otra emisora a la vez. Mi duda es si puede ser debido a que aquí no llega muy buena señal de radio con lo que deberia enchufarla a una antena exterior FM o quizá que esta fallando alguna válvula  en concreto. A ver si alguien tiene idea de estos aparatos  Gracias!


----------

